# New Springer GI



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Just acquired this 4" Springfield GI on a trade deal. NIB.

I didn't realize until I got it that the 4" versions were bushing-less....poop....

Anyone wanna swap for a 5"?????

ANother question for you springer guys....can the internal lock be removed by swapping the mainspring housing???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer bull barrels, myself. That is a nice gun. I find them easier to disassemble than with a bushing


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I prefer bull barrels, myself.


Me too. That is a nice one.

How to remove the ILS, with pics, part-numbers & descriptions.


----------

